# 03 Maxima OEM stereo wiring (looking for remote wire)



## Pldsns525 (May 10, 2006)

Have a buddy who I am helping install subs and amp. It's an 03 Maxima (Non Bose) and he wants to keep the stock head unit. I am going to use a convertor for the RCA line. I just need to know what wire on the head unit I need to splice into to use for the remote on/off. Thx for the help!


----------



## 14psisupra (May 2, 2005)

remote for the amp, you could run a wire to the fuse box with any fuse thats hot when the key is turned on, but then when radio is off the amp would still be on, just another option


----------



## Gapp (Apr 20, 2006)

Here you go... http://www.installdr.com/ and http://maxima.theowensfamily.com/audio.asp


----------

